# Offseason Player Movement



## luther

Rather than a new thread every time someone of note signs, I thought I'd start this one to track all the major comings and goings. To kick it off, Milos Vujanic (190 cm, 1980), the talented Serbian point guard has signed a two-year deal with Efes Pilsen. He began last season in a limited role with Panathinaikos before going to Dynamo Moscow, where he came on stronger with 10.5 ppg and 3.2 apg in 23 mpg, starting 10 of 13 games.


----------



## luther

In a somewhat strange move, American PG Milt Palacio--usually in the hunt for an NBA job until the late fall--signed early to a 2-year deal with ULEB Cup team BC Khimki after a strong season with Partizan Belgrade (12.5 ppg and 3.3 apg).


----------



## luther

Interestingly, as he's draft-eligible and talented, Eurobasket.com reports:


> Union Olimpija signed Damjan Rudez (207-F-86) on two years contract with an option to extend him for another year. Rudez was one of the main players of Split this season averaging 10.5ppg, 4.2rpg, 1.7apg in 26 games of Adriatic League and 17.1ppg, 3.8rpg, 1.8apg in 14 games of Croatian League and 13.1ppg, 4.4rpg, 2.1apg in 8 games of Croatian play-off. He also surprisingly led Split to finals of Croatian League, beating Euroleague team Cibona Zagreb on their way. He is also one of the candidats for Croatian NT for this summer's Olympic qualifying tournament in Athens.


He could be one of those guys who is hard to sign once the NBA team that drafts him (if he's drafted) has a chance to do so: it might take an exception, because it seems hard to imagine he'd come over for typically small money after another few years in Europe, by which time he could be one of the better players there.


----------



## luther

Tau Ceramica has signed 6-7 forward Pete Mickeal (Cincinnati) to a one-year extension with an option for a second year. Mickeal averaged about 8 and 4 in the regular season, but upped it to 13 and 8 in the Final Four.


----------



## luther

Croatian wing Marko Tomas, who had played away on loan with Fuenlabrada last year and averaged about 13 ppg, will return to Real Madrid this coming season.


----------



## Porn Player

luther said:


> In a somewhat strange move, American PG Milt Palacio--usually in the hunt for an NBA job until the late fall--signed early to a 2-year deal with ULEB Cup team BC Khimki after a strong season with Partizan Belgrade (12.5 ppg and 3.3 apg).


Milt is past his best; and even when he was at his best he was barely good enough for the NBA. I remember him stinking up the Raptors a few seasons back, he would struggle to even lay the ball in. 

Much more suited to Europe. 

Good work on the updates Luther.


----------



## luther

Turkish club Azovmash (ULEB Cup) has signed for next season American guard Khalid El-Amin (5-10, UConn, NBA), American forward Dijon Thompson (6-8, 25, UCLA, NBA) and Slovenian forward Hasan Rizvic (6-11, 24, Union Olimpija).


----------



## luther

Real Madrid has signed Belgian forward Axel Herville to an extension through 2011, meaning he won't be joining the Nuggets (who own his rights) until then.


----------



## Boris

Olympiakos signed Nikola Vujcic for 2 years.


----------



## luther

Boris said:


> Olympiakos signed Nikola Vujcic for 2 years.


So much for the NBA dreams he was expressing before last season. Another two years and it's going to be hard imagining anyone paying to bring him over at his (then-)age.


----------



## Boris

worst thig is that he did't play for our national tem because like he said "I'm prepareing for NBA". I guess season full of injuries scared him/teams away or more likely 2 million euros. *****


----------



## luther

JC Navarro has reportedly re-signed with FC Barcelona rather than remain in the NBA next season! I can understand that things didn't go the way he wanted in Memphis (especially with Gasol being traded and the team going from interestingly close to contending [in theory] to full-blown fire sale), but he also proved that he's NBA caliber. It's a little surprising that he wouldn't look to a better team that would use him in its regular rotation, maybe somewhere like Miami, or even L.A. Lakers, if they had interest. But this deal with barcelona is reportedly 4 years, $20-24 million, so ... hard to turn that down.


----------



## luther

Having just signed veteran star C/PF Nikola Vujcic (see above), Olympiakos has also signed up-and-coming Serbian center Zoran Erceg. The 23-year-old 7-footer averaged 14 ppg and 5.5 rpg in 8 ULEB cup games and 15 ppg and 5 rpg in his Adriatic league games with FMP. Euroleague.net reports the deal as a 5-year contract, which seems awfully long for a guy who may develop into an NBA caliber player in that time frame. Maybe he's counting on the strong euro and weak dollar to continue!


----------



## luther

Efes Pilsen signed another top veteran (following the signing of Milos Vujanic) by acquiring swingman Charles Smith, most recently of Real Madrid (10 ppg). The 33-year-old played college ball at New Mexico and was an NBA player before becoming a top European leagues player. This is his second stint with Efes Pilsen.


----------



## luther

FC Barcelona, hot off the JC Navarro signing, announces another big one (literaly): they've signed talented Australian center David Andersen (28 years old), often mentioned as the best (or certainly one of them) centers not in the NBA and frequently mentioned as potentially joining the Hawks, who own his rights. Andersen averaged about 13 ppg and 6 rpg for the VERY talented and balanced CSKA Moscow team last season.


----------



## luther

DKV Joventut may be losing Rudy Fernandez, but they've signed another talented player to join Ricky Rubio as they return to Euroleague play next year (after winning the ULEB Cup). Serbian combo forward (1985, 6-9) signed a two year deal after a season with Le Mans in which he averaged about 11 ppg and 3 rpg in Euroleague play. The big Serbian shot better than 43% from 3pt range and was once considered a likely first-round NBA draft choice before his play leveled off as he got nearer to his draft-eligibility season.


----------



## luther

Apparently contrary to some rumors that have been around that he might return to the NBA, Unicaja has announced that it exercised its option on Marcus Haislip, the former Tennessee, Pacers and Bucks power forward. Personally, I have always been terribly frustrated by his wasted talent, so the further he is from the NBA, the better in my opinion, so I don't have to watch him. I'll never forget seeing him in summer league in Minneapolis (playing for, I think, Indiana) laughing, joking and half-assing it despite not having a guaranteed deal. Sure enough, he was not picked up that season. With all his physical ability, you'd think he'd prefer being a multimillionaire in his home nation to making several hundred thousand a year elsewhere. But I guess he's happy going on the ability that comes naturally, as opposed to striving for more. (Do I sound like I dislike Marcus Haislip?!?)


----------



## Porn Player

Marcus Haislip has been invited to the Raptors free agent camp, does this mean we couldn't pick him up even if we like what we see?


----------



## luther

Porn_Player said:


> Marcus Haislip has been invited to the Raptors free agent camp, does this mean we couldn't pick him up even if we like what we see?


My guess--and it's just a guess--is that Euroleague conveniently failed to mention that there is a cheap buyout or even an NBA escape clause. This happens a lot with European teams when they announce contract terms, and not just related to NBA options.


----------



## Porn Player

Ah makes sense. . .


----------



## luther

They're a lot more willing to "sell off" their players anyway, generally speaking. It's a good way for their programs--which aren't always as financially sound as NBA teams, for example--to get some cash. It used to happen in the NBA, too. But now, that's why we can see a guy like Theo Paploukas be under a multiyear deal with CSKA, yet hear that Olympiakos is close to acquiring him. It's just a different world.


----------



## luther

CSKA, having lost David Andersen, moved quickly to revamp its frontcourt, signing forward Terence Morris (Maryland, Houston Rockets, Maccabi Elite, etc.) and in a somewhat strange pre-draft move, draft-eligible center Sasha Kaun of Kansas.


----------



## luther

Panathinaikos has announced the signing of guard Drew Nicholas, a 16 ppg scorer most recently of Efes Pilsen. The Maryland alum was a few years ago the Alfonso Ford Scoring Trophy award winner. Oh, and Olympiakos finally announced the signing of Papaloukas.


----------



## luther

The Contra Costa Times says there are "overseas reports" that Kosta Perovic wants to return to Europe--well, more accurately to Israel--to play for Maccabi Elite. But the Warriors report having heard nothing from him or his agent.


----------



## luther

As had been previously rumored, the signings of Zoran Planinic to CSKA Moscow and Yotam Halperin to Olympiakos have been formally announced. Also interesting, AJ Milano has signed guard Luca Vitali, a 6-7 combo guard. I recall watching Vitali play a few years ago, I believe in the Zaragoza U18s in 2004 or so. Vitali was a pretty good player, not tremendously athletic but crafty and strong. He reminded me of Marko Jaric, but not as good. (I know to NBA fans that sounds awful, but for European leagues that makes him a decent player.) The 22-year-old averaged 10 ppg 3 apg and 1.7 spg in 39 Italian league games with Premiata Montegranaro.


----------



## luther

Unicaja announced the signing of Scottish center Robert Archibald (a day after announcing Omar Cook's signing).


----------



## Porn Player

luther said:


> Unicaja announced the signing of Scottish center Robert Archibald (a day after announcing Omar Cook's signing).


Woo, and they will get to see their new Scottish powerhouse tear down opposition come September when Team GB plan on dismantling Israel, Bosnia and those pesky Czechs :biggrin:


----------



## luther

Pesky Czechs indeed. Look out or Lubos Barton and Jiri Welsch will have their way with you! (I really like Archibald, actually. As a gophers fan, I saw him a lot while he was at Illinois.)


----------



## Krstic All-Star

luther said:


> In a somewhat strange move, American PG Milt Palacio--usually in the hunt for an NBA job until the late fall--signed early to a 2-year deal with ULEB Cup team BC Khimki after a strong season with Partizan Belgrade (12.5 ppg and 3.3 apg).


I liked him as a Jazz backup a couple years back.


----------



## luther

I believe he was also with Memphis. I believe he's good enough to be in the NBA. Just one of those countless guys caught up in the numbers game: gotta be in the right spot with the right team, gotta want to be there (as opposed to overseas, where frankly he's probably better paid), etc.


----------



## Porn Player

Krstic All Star said:


> I liked him as a Jazz backup a couple years back.


Really? I couldn't stand him when he was on the Raptors roster. He really didn't look good enough for the NBA imo.


----------



## luther

Panathinaikos signed yet another high profile player (their fourth this offseason, after Fotsis, Pekovic and Nicholas) with Serbian Dusan Kecman, a 6-6 swingman who averaged 10 ppg, 5 rpg and 2 apg with Partizan.


----------



## luther

Two big transactions today: Real Madrid signed PG Pepe Sanchez and CSKA Moscow signed PF/C Erazem Lorbek.


----------



## luther

Lottomatica Roma has signed Slovenian combo guard Sani Becirovic to a 3-year deal. However, the team has already lost a couple of top players, with post Erazem Lorbek moving to CSKA and PG Roko Ukic reportedly set to join the Toronto Raptors. Becirovic averaged about 7 ppg (and just under 2 rpg and apg) for Panathinaikos, but shared time (only 17 mpg) with a glut of talented guards: Spanoulis, Diamantidis, Jasikevicius, Vujanic and Winston.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

luther said:


> Two big transactions today: Real Madrid signed PG Pepe Sanchez and CSKA Moscow signed PF/C Erazem Lorbek.


I'm always a bit surprised that Sanchez never got a real chance in the NBA. I like him as a PG.


----------



## luther

Krstic All Star said:


> I'm always a bit surprised that Sanchez never got a real chance in the NBA. I like him as a PG.


I think there are some stylistic reasons that contributed to that. He was trying to break in at a time when more free-flowing, ball-movement based offenses just weren't in vogue yet. Sacramento was getting there, but it was still pretty rare. And the things he was capable of at an NBA level, such as defense, passing, rebounding and posting up smaller guards, weren't the things people were willing to accept in a guard. What they were looking for was someone to take guys off the dribble or make spot-up jumpers, and he was (and is) below average in both respects. I think he'd be more welcome in the league now, but he's 31 and has a very solid career (and income) overseas. I love him, though. Always did, from the first time I saw him at Temple.


----------



## southeasy

Archibald, Omar Cook, Palacio.. so many terrible former Raptors... ugh


Haislip is the dopest, too bad he never did attend our FA camp in T.O. last month, he was head & shoulders above everyone else attending talent-wise. problems with visa? his euro club? idk, but i';ll catch any euro games this season with unicaja. is boniface n'dong still on that team? that was a great frontcourt pair, Haislip & N'Dong.


----------



## luther

Former USC and NBA forward David Bluthenthal has signed with Le Mans.


----------



## luther

Talented but troubled forward Rodney White (former 9th overall pick by Detroit, spent time with Denver and Golden State in the NBA, but had issues not waving and firing guns...) has signed with Maccabi Electra. (That's still a hard word to type.) Also, Milano signed Jumaine Jones and Efes Pilsen signed the Turkish former NC State guard Engin Atsur, who spent last season with Benneton Tamoil.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

White instead of Morris... Hmm


----------



## luther

More talent, less dependability. Plus, Morris has always been a guy ready to do the little things: rebound, defend and pass. White ... not so much. Shoot. Shoot. Shoot. (The ball and his illegal firearms.)


----------



## Krstic All-Star

The first time he pulls a gun in Israel is the last time he's seen alive.


----------



## luther

DKV Joventut apparently signed Pops Mensah-Bonsu (as did my Wolves to their summer league team, so we'll see what happens ... hopefully the Spanish deal is conditional on him not getting an NBA deal, as is common). And Zalgiris made a mistake by signing Loren Woods, whom I consider an underachieving lunatic.


----------



## luther

Maccabi Electra continues to bolster its frontcourt, today announcing the signing of 27-year-old center D'or Fischer, who played his college ball at West Virginia and had a good season in Belgium last year (around 14 ppg, 10 rpg).


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Wow, I was _just _wondering what Fischer was up to.


----------



## HB

So is it true Delfino will be making 10 mill a year to play overseas?


----------



## croco

HB said:


> So is it true Delfino will be making 10 mill a year to play overseas?


Where did you hear that ?


----------



## HB

On hoopshype, but on the raps board they are saying the deal is 2 years 13.5 mill


----------



## luther

I've seen quite a few figures on that deal, too. $10 million a year, 8.5 million euro over two years, $13.5 million over two years, 8.5 million euro over three years...who knows?


----------



## luther

Yet another "theft" of an NBA player: Primoz Brezec has signed with Rome, where he'll join Brandon Jennings and Sani Becirovic. By the way, while I believe we're in the early stages of Americans who are legitimately NBA caliber going overseas, today at work I jotted down former NBA international guys who have left _after showing production in the NBA_, meaning no Ibrahim Kutluay, Yaroslav Korolev, etc. There were something like 25. I counted another 20 or so who never made the leap but almost certainly could (a la Papaloukas, Andersen, etc.). I've never seen so many NBA-caliber players choose not to play in the NBA.


----------



## luther

BC Khimki, fresh off the Carlos Delfino signing and not long after the Milt Palacio signing, continues its spending spree by bringing over Jorge Garbajosa for a reported "several" million euros per season for two seasons.


----------



## argusa

They are spending some serious cash. How good does these moves make them?


----------



## luther

argusa said:


> They are spending some serious cash. How good does these moves make them?


It's hard to say: I haven't seen a comprehensive list of their offseason moves (and not speaking Russian, the league website isn't a lot of help). But they are a program founded just 11 years ago and already competitive, so it's safe to say the ownership is dedicated. Last season they played CSKA Moscow in the Russian league finals, although they were swept in the best-of-5 series. They also played in the ULEB Cup, which is like Euroleague Jr., basically. Next year, they will be in that competition again, although it is renamed EuroCup or something.


> .


Still, their talent level was pretty impressive for a Russian league team (other than CSKA). Former NBA player Maciej Lampe was their leading scorer at 16 ppg and 6 rpg. Kelly McCarty chipped in 14 ppg. Former Duke guard Daniel Ewing added over 12 ppg, Clay Tucker had 11 ppg and Finnish guard Teemu Rannikko added 10 ppg. Russian PG Anton Ponkrashov was on hand adding 8 ppg and 4 apg. Pat Burke, Vladimir Veremeenko, Mike Wilkinson, Nikita Shabalkin, Nikita Morgunov ... this team was loaded for that level of play. They finished 10-4, losing to champ DKV Joventut in the Final 16.


> .


 Unless they lost everybody, I've got to assume that considering their additions, they're going to be for real and will be in Euroleague play before long.


----------



## luther

Last week (I just noticed it, though) FC Barcelona signed Lubos Barton. They have REALLY stockpiled some talent this offseason, too, as have some other big spenders. They could trot out a starting five of Jaka Lakovic and JC Navarro at guards, Barton and Ersan Ilyasova at forwards and David Andersen at center, with Fran Vasquez and Mario Kasun off the bench. Those seven guys legitimately all could be in the NBA, if they chose to be. Very impressive roster there, especially in the frontcourt.


----------



## argusa

luther said:


> Last week (I just noticed it, though) FC Barcelona signed Lubos Barton. They have REALLY stockpiled some talent this offseason, too, as have some other big spenders. They could trot out a starting five of Jaka Lakovic and JC Navarro at guards, Barton and Ersan Ilyasova at forwards and David Andersen at center, with Fran Vasquez and Mario Kasun off the bench. Those seven guys legitimately all could be in the NBA, if they chose to be. Very impressive roster there, especially in the frontcourt.


Wow, they are going to be pretty good this year. I'm still new to European Basketball. Is there always this much movement?


----------



## luther

argusa said:


> Wow, they are going to be pretty good this year. I'm still new to European Basketball. Is there always this much movement?


Yes, it's pretty common to see a lot of change. Veterans don't tend to sign long-term deals, and even players under contract are pretty often pried free, as happened with Papaloukas this summer. In fact, they're also rented out to other teams (they say "on loan," but it amounts to rental).


----------



## luther

Julius Hodge agreed to play for the Melbourne Tigers of the NBL if he doesn't make an NBA roster. He'd join former Alabama swingman Rod Grizzard on the roster, as well as former NBA center Chris Anstey and well-regarded forward Sam MacKinnon.


----------



## luther

Lottomatica Roma added to its frontcourt (giving Brandon Jennings another target) by signing former Michigan State power forward Andre Hutson, who averaged about 12 ppg and 6 rpg for Efes Pilsen last year.


----------



## luther

Point guard Taurean Green, recently traded to the Knicks and waived, has reportedly signed with CAI Zaragoza, which finished first in the Spanish LEB league last season. Question for our Spanish fans: is that the second division in Spain, meaning it moves into ACB this year? Or are they distinct leagues without interaction? Because it seemed odd that such a quality player would sign, if not to be in a quality league or on a quality team. And I don't know about LEB.


----------



## luther

Cibona Zagreb signed former Indiana point guard Earl Calloway to a two-year deal. He has a fellow Big Ten player on his team, Vedran Vukusic (Northwestern).


----------



## Porn Player

luther said:


> Point guard Taurean Green, recently traded to the Knicks and waived, has reportedly signed with CAI Zaragoza, which finished first in the Spanish LEB league last season. Question for our Spanish fans: is that the second division in Spain, meaning it moves into ACB this year? Or are they distinct leagues without interaction? Because it seemed odd that such a quality player would sign, if not to be in a quality league or on a quality team. And I don't know about LEB.


It goes ACB, LEB Gold then the LEB. Zaragoza actually played in the LEB Gold league last year and did indeed finish atop the rankings. I am pretty sure they will be replacing Leon in the ACB next year. EDIT - I checked and they have, so Green will be playing in the second most competitive league in the world. 



luther said:


> Cibona Zagreb signed former Indiana point guard Earl Calloway to a two-year deal. He has a fellow Big Ten player on his team, Vedran Vukusic (Northwestern).



He had a fantastic summer league, I was hoping an NBA team might pick him up.


----------



## luther

Porn_Player said:


> It goes ACB, LEB Gold then the LEB. Zaragoza actually played in the LEB Gold league last year and did indeed finish atop the rankings. I am pretty sure they will be replacing Leon in the ACB next year. EDIT - I checked and they have, so Green will be playing in the second most competitive league in the world.


Thanks for the clarification on how the Spanish leagues work. But I think you're buying into the hype a bit much with that whole "ACB is the second-most competitive league" stuff. I believe Euroleague is better than ACB league. I know it isn't the same kind of league, of course, in that it's made of teams from various leagues. But I believe it is better. My 2 cents. (I think we're going to see a much stronger Russian Superleague, too, though--they're spending awfully freely, and will [like Spain] have more top level teams than Euroleague can absorb.)


----------



## Porn Player

luther said:


> Thanks for the clarification on how the Spanish leagues work. But I think you're buying into the hype a bit much with that whole "ACB is the second-most competitive league" stuff. I believe Euroleague is better than ACB league. I know it isn't the same kind of league, of course, in that it's made of teams from various leagues. But I believe it is better. My 2 cents. (I think we're going to see a much stronger Russian Superleague, too, though--they're spending awfully freely, and will [like Spain] have more top level teams than Euroleague can absorb.)


Euroleague is a whole different ball game though and I think to compare the two is slightly absurd. But for what it's worth the Euroleague is ofcourse the better competition. Europe has gotten alot stronger this summer with powerhouse teams coming to fruition such as Olympiakos and Khimzi... 

Should be a fantastic next season.


----------



## luther

What is absurd about throwing Euroleague into the discussion for best leagues? (I'm not challenging your opinion, just asking for explanation.)


----------



## Boris

luther said:


> What is absurd about throwing Euroleague into the discussion for best leagues? (I'm not challenging your opinion, just asking for explanation.)


he probably ment that euroleague isn't natlional league, so you can't discuss eurleague for best league(national). Euroleague is legue where best (most of them) euro clubs plyaying ageinst each other, while acb is spanish national league


----------



## Porn Player

Thanks Boris, you summed up exactly what I thought. 

How strong are Roma looking? If Jennings pans out there, its going to be scary. The entire Euroleague competition shall be unreal.

Not sure if this has been mentioned but British lad Pops Mensah Bonsu has agreed a one year deal with ULEB Cup winners DKV Joventut so will not be staying with Treviso.


----------



## luther

Boris said:


> he probably ment that euroleague isn't natlional league, so you can't discuss eurleague for best league(national). Euroleague is legue where best (most of them) euro clubs plyaying ageinst each other, while acb is spanish national league


That's what I was guessing, but I don't think that keeps it from being considered in any kind of competition of top leagues. I even noted the fact of its differences in my initial post on the subject. To me, it's a league, therefore it's apt to include it in that conversation. I mean, the teams aren't permanent. OK, but neither are the teams in domestic leagues: they go up and down between divisions. They're not all from one nation. OK, but its not as if the players in domestic leagues are all from those nations, either. I think it's irrelevant. A league is a league imo.


----------



## luther

Porn_Player said:


> Thanks Boris, you summed up exactly what I thought.
> 
> How strong are Roma looking? If Jennings pans out there, its going to be scary. The entire Euroleague competition shall be unreal.
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned but British lad Pops Mensah Bonsu has agreed a one year deal with ULEB Cup winners DKV Joventut so will not be staying with Treviso.


Mensah Bonsu's agreement is based on whether he signs an NBA deal: he's still looking for one, and according to the Mpls Star Tribune has four teams (Wolves included) interested. As for Rome, they have had a few nice signings (Brezec, Hutson) but I don't think they're going to be in the upper echelon.


----------



## Porn Player

luther said:


> Mensah Bonsu's agreement is based on whether he signs an NBA deal: he's still looking for one, and according to the Mpls Star Tribune has four teams (Wolves included) interested. As for Rome, they have had a few nice signings (Brezec, Hutson) but I don't think they're going to be in the upper echelon.


Yeah, fingers crossed Bonsu gets an NBA deal. 

Not in the upper echelon? Who would you place in that bracket?


----------



## luther

Porn_Player said:


> Not in the upper echelon? Who would you place in that bracket?


Based on the rosters as they stand now, I'm thinking Barcelona, CSKA, Efes Pilsen, maybe Maccabi depending on their eventual PG, Olympiacos, Panathinaikos, Madrid, Tau, and MAYBE if Rubio is great and Mensa Bonsu plays, Joventut are better on paper than Rome. Really, Rome is weak on paper, with just three to four high quality players: Becirovic, Hutson, Brezec and possibly Jennings.


----------



## Porn Player

No BC Khimki? And isn't Allan Ray staying at Lottomatica?


----------



## luther

Khimki isn't a Euroleague team next season: they're ULEB Cup (or EuroCup or whatever it is called next year) again. Allen Ray is not currently under contract anywhere that I know of. His Rome deal expired, and I think he's still available.


----------



## Porn Player

luther said:


> Khimki isn't a Euroleague team next season: they're ULEB Cup (or EuroCup or whatever it is called next year) again. Allen Ray is not currently under contract anywhere that I know of. His Rome deal expired, and I think he's still available.


I thought we were just talking about the best teams in Europe? 

Allan Ray is still on the Roma website, so maybe the have a view of retaining him.


----------



## luther

Since your earlier comment was something like "the entire Euroleague competition should be unreal," those are the only teams I was discussing. Checking Rome's website, I see you're right: Ray is listed. While I still think they lack any quality depth, obviously that would help if he remains, meaning they have two proven quality guards and one potential one.


----------



## Perseas

OK, I might not have read through this thread very carefully, but I'm surprised not to see a mention of the Josh Childress signing by Olympiakos. The former Atlanta Hawks forward, still 25, is the first NBA player who, at this stage of his carreer, leaves an NBA team to cross the Atlantic.
I guess we'll have to see if he lives up to the club and the fans expectations


----------



## luther

Perseas said:


> OK, I might not have read through this thread very carefully, but I'm surprised not to see a mention of the Josh Childress signing by Olympiakos. The former Atlanta Hawks forward, still 25, is the first NBA player who, at this stage of his carreer, leaves an NBA team to cross the Atlantic.
> I guess we'll have to see if he lives up to the club and the fans expectations


I think we all figured that since that discussion has been going on pretty much everywhere, it didn't need to be included here. But of course, it is monumental, whether a one-off or the start of a trend. And certainly, with him and Papaloukas, Olympiacos has some interesting changes.


----------



## luther

Earlier I said Maccabi would be an Elite team (capitalized intentionally as homage to the old sponsor!) if they solved their PG problem. Well, they have agreed to terms with Carlos Arroyo. I'd say they've got legit Final Four potential.


----------



## argusa

Arroyo looked pretty good in the pre-olympic tournament. I can't wait to see him play in the euroleague.


----------



## luther

Earl Boykins signed a one-year deal with Virtus Bologna for a reported $3.5 million, making him the Italian league's highest paid player. Bologna will not compete in Euroleague next year. (They were 2-12 last seasonin Euroleague play.)


----------



## luther

Italian forward Angelo Gigli, most recently with Benneton Treviso, has signed with Lottomatica Roma. The 25-year-old, 6-10 forward averaged about 8 points and 6 rebounds per game last year. Another nice signing for Dejan Bodiroga's club.


----------



## luther

Galatasaray (Turkey), which played in ULEB Cup last year, signed two quality veteran Serbian forwards: Milan Gurovic and Dejan Milosevic. Gurovic, 6-10 and 32 years old, averaged about 15 and 5 last year for Prokom Trefl Sopot in Euroleague. Milosevic, about 6-7 and 31, got about 12 and 5 in ULEB for Pamesa. Both are former Serbian/Yugoslavian national team senior members and Milosevic is known as a brilliant (undersized) rebounding power forward.


----------



## luther

Interesting. Some competition for Brandon Jennings.


> Lottomatica Roma announced Monday that point guard Ibrahim Jaaber has signed a two-year extension that will keep him with the club through 2010. Jaaber (188, 24) joined Roma midway through last season and proceeded to average 7.5 points, 3.3 rebounds and 2.5 steals in six Euroleague games. He also helped Lottomatica to reach the Italian League finals. Jaaber started the 2007-08 season with Egaleo AO in Greece, where he averaged 22.4 points, 4.3 rebounds, 4.2 assists and 2.8 steals in 15 Greek League games. Egaleo was his first professional team after a successful college basketball career at the University of Pennsylvania. Jaaber averaged 15.9 points, 4.5 rebounds, 5.2 assists and 2.9 steals in 31 NCAA games in the 2006-07 season. He was chosen as the All-Ivy League Player of the Year in 2006 and 2007.


 www.euroleague.net


----------



## luther

This is likely a good move for Dickau, in that while he's proved himself as an NBA point guard, it's as a backup or even third-stringer, depending on the situation. He can likely be a very good player in Euroleague. I hope he's getting paid well. By the way, note the little jab at Brandon Jennings/Rome at the end!


> Avellino signed veteran point guard Dan Dickau to be its starting playmaker, the club announced Tuesday. Dickau (183, 29) will make his Euroleague debut with Avellino, which is also playing in Europe's top club competition for the first time. He arrives from the Los Angeles Clippers of the NBA, where he averaged 5.3 points and 2.6 assists in 67 games last season. Overall he has appeared in 300 NBA regular season games with six different teams over the past six seasons. His best individual season came with New Orleans in the 2004-05 seasons when he averaged 12.2 points and 5.2 assists in 67 appearances.
> 
> "Our aim was to find a player that could make a difference and dictate the tempo of our team," club president Vincenzo Ercolino. "In the end we managed to bring Dan Dickau to Avellino. He is a serious professional with NBA experience. We have nothing to envy of any other playmaker that arrived in Italy this year."
> Tuesday, August 12, 2008
> Euroleague.net


----------



## luther

FC Barcelona acquirers its fourth high-profile guard, with former NBA and Seton Hall PG Andre Barrett joining JC Navarro, Jaka Lakovic and Gianluca Basile.


----------



## Boris

Damir Markota is back in Cibona


----------



## luther

DKV Joventut has signed Bracey Wright, former Indiana Hoosier and Minnesota Timberwolf, presumably to replace the offense of Rudy Fernandez as Ricky Rubio's backcourt partner.


----------



## luther

> Petteri Koponen, the 6-5 Finnish point guard who was a 2007 first-round pick of the Portland Trail Blazers, has signed a four-year deal with Virtus Bologna of Italy.
> 
> His agent, Marc Cornstein, says the deal has buyouts every summer which would make it possible for Koponen to return to the NBA. The Blazers can continue to hold Koponen's rights until 2011, although it will cost them some flexibility under the salary cap to do so.
> 
> In Bologna, the 20-year-old Koponen will compete for minutes at the point guard spot with Earl Boykins.


 espn.com


----------



## Porn Player

Big news here. 

Rod Benson to SLUC Nancy one of only two French teams in the Euroleague. I am glad he is finally getting his money after all his endeavours in the NBDL. Already looking forward to his blog for the upcoming season..


----------



## Porn Player

> Mario Kasun is probably (99.9%) leaving FC Barcelona, despite having another year on his contract, and will join Turkish powerhouse Efes Pilsen.
> 
> After signing Preston Shumpert, who played for Besiktas Cola Turka last season and averaged 17.5 points, 4.6 rebounds, 1.5 assists and 1.8 steals in the ULEB Cup, Mario will be a great addition to the team.
> 
> Mario will also play with Charles Smith, who played for Real Madrid last year.


Link


----------



## luther

Efes is looking pretty talented. Not only are Americans Preston Shumpert and Charles "Spider" Smith (Remember that? That's what they called him on that talented New Mexico team.), but American wing Bootsy Thornton, Serbian guard Milos Vujanic, Turkish guards Cenk Akyol, Ender Arslan and Engin Atsur, Turkish forwards Kaya Peker and Kerem Gonlum ... They are really looking to contend this year.


----------



## luther

Partizan Belgrade signed former UMass player and journeyman pro Stephane Lasme.


> Perennial Serbian League champion Partizan has improved its roster for the upcoming 2008-09 Euroleague season by inking power forward Stephane Lasme to a one-year deal. Lasme (203, 25) arrives from the Miami Heat, where he averaged 5.2 points, 3.3 rebounds and 1.4 blocks in 16 NBA games last season, during which he also played for the Los Angeles D-Fenders in the NBDL. Lasme has a successful college career at the University of Massachusetts, where he was named All-Atlantic 10 Defensive Player of the year in 2006 and 2007. In fact, Lasme shocked everyone with his shot blocking skills. Not only does he hold the record for most triple-doubles in one NCAA season along with Jason Kidd and Michael Anderson, but Lasme also became the first player to register four triple-doubles with 10 or more blocks in each of them. Lasme averaged 13.5 points, 9.5 rebounds and 5.1 blocks in 33 NCAA games in the 2006-07 season. He is also a member of the Gabonese national team.


 http://www.euroleague.net/news/i/35612/180


----------



## Boris

Porn_Player said:


> Thanks Boris, you summed up exactly what I thought.
> 
> How strong are Roma looking? If Jennings pans out there, its going to be scary. The entire Euroleague competition shall be unreal.
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned but British lad Pops Mensah Bonsu has agreed a one year deal with ULEB Cup winners DKV Joventut so will not be staying with Treviso.


sorry fried, did't see that. I don't quite know how strong Roma is but from time when Bodiroga and Repesa took over club Rome is geting better so this time shouldn't be dirent. I don't know Jennings only from some notes and clips but I defenetly know Repesas work and for development of young player he is one of the best coaches in europ. And if it is true that he has problems with decision making and BBIQ then europ is right place for him where he could learn to play more under control and become smarter player


----------

